# Second 'oops' litter born :)



## Alexz7272 (Jun 9, 2016)

We had our second 'oops' litter born yesterday! I'm going to need to make some more space, haha!


----------



## cjc (Jun 9, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 9, 2016)

Awwwww!  Congrats! Are they for meat, or will they just be pets?


----------



## LukeMeister (Jun 9, 2016)

Congratulations! :3


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 10, 2016)

How many you got now??


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jun 10, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> How many you got now??


Oh goodness. 4 adults, 4 juvenile and 6 babies.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats! Look at those colors!


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)

They have some very pretty colors. And congrats on the littery.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jun 10, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Awwwww!  Congrats! Are they for meat, or will they just be pets?



They are intended for meat, but my 3 year old nephew is OBSESSED with two babies. So think I'll have to keep them around as a pet


----------

